
404 Error Pages for Your Viewing Pleasure | Web Design Ledger - alexandros
http://webdesignledger.com/inspiration/404-error-pages-for-your-viewing-pleasure
======
mahmud
This page <http://www.dawdle.com/error_page.php> was created with this:

<http://wigflip.com/thankyoumario/>

:-)

